# V-8 conversion on 78 Z



## 78Zrider (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi all 

i had a question on putting a V-8 into my datsun 1978 280Z. being new to cars i have no clue on price of the engine but i know the conversion kit will cost around 1 thousand. whats an engine go for ? and how much work would be involved if me and my uncle did the installing.

any info on it will help alot.

TY for time.


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

Check out this site. There is at least one example of a 280Z gettin a V-8.
Hope this helps.

http://britishv8.org/swaps/examples.htm


----------



## 87_300zxT (Nov 18, 2003)

you can probably get a used LT1 with the transmission for about $1500-$2000
A stock trans-am with the LT1 will consistently run a flat 14 in thw 1/4 and maybe a little lower with better fuel. My friens is selling his LT1 form his wrecked trans-am


----------



## lyssad311 (Jan 29, 2004)

my stepdad was going to put a v8 in mine a while back but then was unsure about keeping it or giving it to me, and he didnt want me under that sort of power.... how awesome it would have been!


----------



## 2000nssnfrontier (Feb 22, 2003)

87_300zxT said:


> you can probably get a used LT1 with the transmission for about $1500-$2000
> A stock trans-am with the LT1 will consistently run a flat 14 in thw 1/4 and maybe a little lower with better fuel. My friens is selling his LT1 form his wrecked trans-am



where is your friend located? would he be willing to sell the whole car?how much do you thin he wants for the LT1 and the transmission?

*78Zrider* 
go to the link below, you'll find more info their then you could ever dream of. I'm trying to build one but don't have the funds or time right now. 

Hybridz


----------



## 78Zrider (Jan 16, 2004)

*2000nssnfrontier* : your web page wasent working for me 

ty for the info saving up money now. 

would a V8 be better then putting a turbo engine in? not doing it for raceing just want to have alot of power...


----------



## 2000nssnfrontier (Feb 22, 2003)

my bad it's hybridz.org not hybridz.com

I would go for the V8, a stock V8 makes more power than most turbo setups and you can make them wirhg just about the same.


----------

